# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Ինտիմ օրագիր

## ivy

Բացում եմ օրագիր՝ ինտիմ ու սեռական թեմաներով օրագրային գրառումների համար:
Մտորումներ, ֆանտազիաներ, հուշեր, դիտարկումներ և այլն:

*Մեջբերումներն ու քննարկումները թեմայում արգելվում են:* 
Սակայն ցանկության դեպքում որոշակի  օրագրային գրառմանը կարող եք անդրադառնալ՝ մեջբերելով այն «Ինտիմ քննարկումների» թեմայում:

----------

Adam (11.03.2019), Freeman (11.03.2019), Գաղթական (11.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

Լավ, երևի թե՝ սառույցը ե՛ս կոտրեմ: Ուրեմն էն Փախուստ Բանտից սերիալը որ նոր էր սկսվել 2005-ին, ես սկսեցի դա նայել կինոյի սիրուն տղու համար: Michael-ի, էլի: Ու հետո կամաց-կամաց սիրահարվեցի սերիալի վրա, սյուժեի վրա ու սկսեցի արդեն նայել սերիալը զուտ սցենարիստա-ռեժիսորա-դերասանական աչքերով, չնայած որ Wentworth-ը միշտ էլ ֆանտազիաս էր, մինչև չորրորդ սեզոնը: Չորրորդ սեզոնից արդեն սկսեց քաշ հավաքել, թմբլիկանալ ու էլ ֆանտազիաս չլինել: Ու իմ ներքին առանձնակի չոտկիության հասնող գեյդարը միշտ էլ ինձ հուշում էր, որ էս տղեն տղեքի ա սիրում. չգիտեմ… ինչ-որ մի բան կար մեջը, որ գեյդարս detect էր անում: Ու որ տարիներ հետո coming out-ն արեց՝ ես բացարձակ չզարմացա ու ասեցի՝ բռավո ու մի տեսակ՝ մեեեհ… էլ ֆանտազիաս չէր: Էն նիհար, ստրոյնի Մայքլը չէր, էլի: Հիմա իսկի դեմքին չեմ էլ ուզում նայեմ: Բա:

----------

ivy (12.03.2019), Աթեիստ (11.03.2019)

----------


## ivy

Քանի Ակումբում գարունը եռում է, մի երկու բան էլ ես պատմեմ:

17 տարեկան էի, առաջին կուրսը նոր էի ավարտել,  ու ամռանը ընկերուհուս հետ երեք շաբաթով գնացել էինք ուսանողական ճամբար՝ Դիլիջան: Ես ու ընկերուհիս՝ Անուշիկը, հարիֆ մեռնում էինք, լրիվ էրեխա, մեզ հետ էլ կուրսից մի քանի թիթիզ աղջիկներ կային (թե ընդհանրապես ինչ գործ ունեինք դրանց հետ), որոնք թեև մեր տարիքի էին, բայց իրենց մեծ կենսափորձով կանանց տեղ էին դրել, ինչ է թե դպրոցի վերջին դասարանում մի երկու ամիս «ընկեր» էին խաղացրել ու նույնիսկ հաջողացրել էին հետները պռոշտի անել: 

Սրանք մեզ սաղ օրը խելք էին սովորեցնում՝ բացատրելով կանանց ու տղամարդկանց հարաբերությունների նրբություններն ու գաղտնիքները, հետն էլ իրենց խիստ դաստիարակների տեղ էին դրել: 
Մի տղա կար ճամբարում, պոչիցս չէր պոկվում, ու ոնց կլիներ՝ խարույկի մոտ թողել էի, որը գլուխը հենի ուսիս: Սրանք մեծ շուխուռով եկան, ինձ հավաքեցին տարան խարույկի մոտից, ու սաղ գիշեր գլխիս լեկցիա էին կարդում իմ բարոյական կերպարի մասին: 
Մի հատ էլ ուրիշ տղա կար, որին կամաց-կամաց սիրահարվում էի, ու հետը հաջողացրել էի թաքուն փախչել սարերը: Սարի լանջին մի քանի ժամ իրար կողք պառկած զրուցում էինք՝ առանց իրար մի թեթև անգամ կպչելու. կատարյալ էրոտիկա: 
Բայց դե հենց հետ եկա, նորից ընկա էս խիստ դասատուներիս ձեռքը՝ թե բա ուր էին: Ես էլ ասեցի՝ Կարենի հետ սար էի բարձրացել: Սրանք լրիվ վատացան, թե էս աղջիկը ձեռից գնում է, էրեկ հազիվ էինք էն մեկից պոկել, խարույկի մոտից տուն բերել, էսօր սա արդեն ուրիշի հետ սարերում Անուշ ու Սարո է խաղում:

Էդ սարի պատմությունից հետո, ինչքան էլ համոզեի, որ պառկած զրուցելուց բացի էնտեղ ուրիշ բան չէր եղել, սրանք դադարեցին հետս խոսել, ու թեև Անուշիկը, ի տարբերություն ինձ, իրեն լրիվ խելոք էր պահում, էս խեղճ ընկերուհուս էլ ինձ հետ միասին սկսեցին իգնոր անել: Մնացինք անտեր, առանց դաստիարակաների, առանց հսկողության: 

Ճամբարում ուրիշ ֆակուլտետի բարձր կուրսերից մի աղջիկ կար, անունը՝ Եվա, մոտ քսան տարեկան էր, իմ պատկերացմամբ՝ արդեն հասուն կին: Բոյով-բուսաթով, խելացի աղջիկ էր: Սա ինձ երևի վերաբերվում էր՝ ոնց որ փոքր քրոջ, ու ի տարբերություն կուրսեցիներիս, գլխիս ճառեր չէր կարդում, այլ ուղղակի հավեսով զրուցում էր հետս տարբեր թեմաներով: 
Միասին էլ գնում էինք լողանալու, դե Անուշիկին էլ հետներս էինք վերցնում. էդ էրեխեն որ լրիվ խեղճացած վիճակում էր: 
Ասեմ, որ էն թվերին ուսանողական ճամբարում լողանալը ամեն օրվա հաճույք չէր. աղջիկների բաղնիքը շաբաթը երկու օր էր բացվում, ու պիտի հերաթագրվեիր: Բայց Եվան հաջողացրել էր պահակի հետ լեզու գտնել, ու նա ուշ երեկոյան բաղնիքը թաքուն բացում էր մի քանի աղջկա համար, ես էլ փոքր քրոջ կարգավիճակով Եվայի հետ ներս էի մտնում: 
Միասին լողանալու կայֆերից մեկն էն էր, որ աչքիդ առաջ սիրուն ջահել աղջիկներ էին իրենց օճառում՝ հնամաշ բաղնիքի թրթռացող լույսի տակ: 
Էն ո՞վ էր ասում, թե հայ աղջիկնեը սիրուն ու բարեկազմ չեն: Էդ ուսանողական ճամբարներում հաջողացրել եմ մի քանի տասնյակ օճառվող տուտուզ տեսնել. մեկը մեկից ուտելու բան: Իսկ ամենահավեսը կրծքերի տարբերությունն ուսումնասիրելն էր՝ ինչ չափի ու ձևի ասես որ չկային, մեկը մեկից շաքարլոխում: Ընդհանրապես, ծիծիկի վատը չի լինում, ու ինչքան առատ լինի էդ բարիքից, էնքան՝ ավելի ուրախ: Հիմա էդ բոլոր կայֆերը տեղափոխել եմ գերմանական ֆիտնեսի հանդերձարան, բայց դրա մասին՝ մի ուրիշ անգամ: 

Վերադառնանք Դիլիջանի ուսանողական ճամբար՝ Եվայի հետ քույրիկությանը: 
Էն զարգացած կուրսեցիներիցս լսել էի, որ ժամանակակից կանայք ինտիմ մասերը մազաթափում են. ճիշտն ասած, առաջին անգամ էի էդպիսի բան լսում: Հետո Անուշիկի հետ թաքուն քննարկում էինք, թե էս ինչ զարմանալի բաներ կան աշխարհում: Դրանից հետո Եվայի մոտ մի անգամ էպիլիատոր տեսա, որն ինքը պատրաստ էր ինձ տալու, թե ուզենամ մազաթափվել, բայց ես սկի չգիտեի՝ դա ոնց են օգտագործում, ու մենակ կասկածում էի, որ  էդ սարքը կարգին ցավացնող մի բան է: Բայց բոլոր աղջիկները ձեռքից ձեռք խլելով, օգտագործում էին դզդզացող սարքը, որովհետև հաջորդ օրերին պիտի մեզ Սևան տանեին, ու բոլորի առաջ բիկինիով դուրս գալը մի մեծ հանդիսություն էր, որին շատերը երկար պատրաստվում էին:
Ես իմ էդ տարվա լողազգեստը լավ հիշում եմ: Կապույտ գույնի՝ սպիտակ զոլերով ու լավ բաց դեկոլտեով: Մի քիչ ամաչում էի էդ տեսքով լողափին ֆռֆռալուց՝ հատկապես, որ ամբողջ ճամբարի հետաքրքրասեր հայացքը ոչ մի կիսամերկ մարմին բաց չէր թողնելու: Եվան էլ եկավ նստեց կողքս, ու տեսնելով վիճակս՝ ասեց.
- Ինչի՞ց ես ամաչում, դու շատ սիրուն ես:
- Տեսքը կապ չունի, մի ձև ամոթ ա առանց շորերի: 
- Հեչ էլ ամոթ չի, արի:
Ու ձեռքիցս վերցրեց, տարավ հանդերձարան: 

_(շարունակությունը` հաջորդիվ)_

----------

Adam (12.03.2019), boooooooom (12.03.2019), CactuSoul (16.03.2019), Freeman (12.03.2019), LisBeth (12.03.2019), Progart (12.03.2019), Thom (12.03.2019), Աթեիստ (12.03.2019), Արամ (12.03.2019), Գաղթական (12.03.2019), Ծլնգ (12.03.2019), Յոհաննես (12.03.2019), Նիկեա (22.04.2019)

----------


## Adam

Ուրեմն մի անգամ ոտքիս կոճը ոլորվել էր, գնացել էի բժշկի: Բժիշկն էլ հո՛ մի հատ 22 տարեկան աբդոներով twink չէր… գնա-գալիս եմ: Ինստիտուտի չորրորդ կուրսում էր: Ընդհանրապես, ես արդեն ինչքան վախտ ա հրաժարվում եմ տղա բժիշկների մոտ գնալուց, որտև ո՛չ միայն կարող ա չբուժեն, այլ նաև պոլիս զանգեն ասեն եկեք տարեք էս predator-ին:  :LOL:  , Ուրեմն՝ անմազ (ոնց որ ես եմ սիրում) , Ջասթին Բիբերական աբդոներն էլ մայկի տակից վեր են խոյանում: Բա դրանց ո՞նց մի հատ չշոյես ասես՝ կարելի ա՞ ձեզ դիպչել մի քիչ ու հանգստանալ … )))) թքած՝ կոճ-մոճ… ես սենց կիսաինվալիդ տուն կգնամ, բայց դու մենակ արի ստեղ  :Jpit:  … քո հետ ինչ-որ բան անելուց՝ կոճս ինքն իրան տեղը կընգնի: )) Մի խոսքով, ջոկեց, որ հարցեր ա տալիս, ես էլ հարցերի վրա չեմ կարում կենտրոնանամ … ասում ա՝ սա ձեր ո՞րերորդ կոտրվածքն ա, ասում եմ՝ առաջինն ա, բայց եթե սենց շարունակվի՝ կարող ա մտածեմ՝ մի հատ էլ ջարդեմ ինադու ու գամ մոտդ, որ ոտքիս հետ ձեռքերովդ պրոցեդուրաներ անես… առանց ձեռնոցի էլ կպնում էր … ես արդեն ուզում էի ասեի՝ ռանդեվուն վերջացավ, բժիշկ, ես էլ հետը, արի թող գնամ, ես տանը քյալամ-մյալամ կդնեմ ոտիս՝ կանցնի-կգնա... դու ավելի լավ ա՝ քո համարը տուր  :LOL:  … նենց էլ սիրուն էր ինքը … յոլկի պալկի… մազերը հետ սանրած-բան … թե ասա՝ եկել ես բժիշկ աշխատես որ ի՞նչ անես  :Jpit:  : Մի խոսքով՝ ուտելու բան էր էդ տղեն: 2 շաբաթ հետո ջիմում տեսա մի հատ աղջկա հետ՝ տխրեցի: Բայց ժպտաց, բարևեց-բան… կարող ա հետերո ա … բայց դե՝ չեմ կարծում. չափից շա՛տ քնքուշ ու բարի էր հետս: Բի կլիներ: Նա ինձ անշուշտ ցանկանում էր: Ես նրան դեռ կհանդիպեմ հլը ինչ-որ մի տեղ: Ասա՝ պրոստը դրա համար առողջությա՛նս վնաս չտամ անկապ տեղը ))

----------

ivy (12.03.2019), Progart (12.03.2019), Աթեիստ (12.03.2019), Ծլնգ (12.03.2019)

----------


## ivy

_(շարունակությունը)_

Ամենադժվարը հանդերձարանից դուրս գալն էր ու առաջին քայլերն անելը: Բայց հետո քիչ-քիչ ընտելացա կիսամերկ վիճակիս, նույնիսկ սկսեց դուր գալ, թե ոնց են ինձ նայում: Դու մի ասա՝ շատ հավես բան էր ինքդ քեզ ցուցադրելը: Աղջիկներից մի քանիսն էլ մոտեցան, թե լողազգեստդ քեզ սազում է: Ես էլ դրանից ավելի ոգևորվեցի, սկսեցի մի կարգին կոտրտվել ափին: Ու էդ օրը, լրիվ տարված մարմնիս ցուցադրությամբ, էնքան օրօր-շորոր եկա, որ ինքս էլ չնկատեցի, թե ինչպես մի կարգին վառվեցի օգոստոսյան արևի տակ: 
Հետդարձի ճանապարհին արդեն զգում էի, որ մաշկս անսովոր ձևով ինձ նեղություն է տալիս: Բայց իսկական մղձավանջը գիշերն էր սկսվելու: 

Տանջահար ժամերից հետո առավոտյան կիսալացած դեմքով գնացի Եվայի մոտ, թե՝ ցավում է, ինչ անեմ: Եվան նայեց մեջքիս ու ոտքերիս, հետն էլ կամաց հպումով անցավ մաշկիս վրայով.
- Լրիվ վառվել ես, էս ինչ վիճակում ես:
Հետո սկսեց իր պուճախներից ինչ-որ սրվակներ հանել ու թե.
- Գնա ձեր դոմիկ, ես հիմա կգամ:
Էդպես էլ արեցի: Աթոռին նստած՝ սպասում էի Եվային: Անուշիկն էլ կողքից մխիթարում էր, ինչով կարող էր: Ու ես դեռ էն ժամանակ հասկացա, որ էդ հոգեբանների խելոք-մելոք խոսքերից շատ օգուտ չկա. ինձ կարգին դեղ-դարման էր պետք, մաշկս սարսափելի մղկտում էր: 

«Քույրս» շուտով եկավ, ձեռքին՝ փոքր թաս, մեջը՝ անհասկանալի բաղադրության ինչ-որ մածուկ: Մի պահ նորից ուսումնասիրեց մաշկիս վիճակը, հետո նստեց ոտքերիս դիմաց՝ հատակին: 
Լավ հիշում եմ, որ հագիս կարճ շորտեր էին ու բարակ մայկա, նույնիսկ փայտե աթոռիս չորությունն եմ հիշում: 
Եվան ձեռքը մտցրեց լպրծուն մածուկի մեջ, հետո հանեց ու սկսեց թաց մատներով անցնել ոտքերիս վրայով՝ կամաց տրորելով: Ամբողջ երկայնքով՝ ներքևից վերև: Մղկտոցը սկսեց կամաց-կամաց սարսուռի վերածվել: 
- Որ ցավա, կասես:
- Ըհն,- մի կերպ արտաբերեցի՝ շունչս պահած:
Բայց դե ի՜նչ ցավալ... Դա մի ուրիշ տեսակի, անցավ տառապանք էր: Զգայարաններս կաթվածահար էին լինում մատների ամեն հպումից ու շարժումից:
Հետո անցավ ուսերիս ու մեջքիս: Հետո՝ դեկոլտեին: Որ իմանայի, սենց հրաշք դեղեր կան աշխարհում, նախապես ավելի բաց լողազգեստ առած կլինեի. դեռ ուրիշ ի՜նչ լավ-լավ տեղեր վառված կլինեին: 

Էդ սեանսից հետո լրիվ անջատված քնեցի: Արթնացա՝ բժժած ու առանց մղկտոցի: Բայց երեկոյան էլի գնացի Եվայի մոտ՝ նորից «դեղվելու»:
- Էլ չունեմ էդ պաստայից: Բայց լավն էր, չէ՞:
- Հա... 
Ասեցի ես ափսոսանքով, ու քիչ էր մնում ավելացնեի, որ առանց «էդ պաստայի» էլ կլիներ, բայց դե ծպտուն չհանեցի: 

Էդ ճամփորդությունից հետո այլևս չտեսա Եվային. էն ժամանակ ինտերնետ չկար, ու ամեն լավ բան ուշ թե շուտ գալիս էր իր տրամաբանական ավարտին: 
Բարին էլ երևի դա էր:

----------

Adam (12.03.2019), boooooooom (12.03.2019), CactuSoul (16.03.2019), Freeman (12.03.2019), LisBeth (12.03.2019), Progart (12.03.2019), Thom (12.03.2019), Աթեիստ (13.03.2019), Արամ (12.03.2019), Յոհաննես (12.03.2019), Նաիրուհի (18.03.2019), Նիկեա (22.04.2019)

----------


## Adam

Ուրեմն՝ իմ վրա ջահելներից բացի նայում են նաև շատ 50-անց, նույնիսկ՝ 60-անց մարդիկ (որը որ հե՛չ իմ դուրը չի գալի. իմ տարիքային բարեմը 18-30-նն ա, էլի  :Jpit: : Նախանցյալ տարի Էդինբուրգում գնացել էի մի հատ բար՝  (մեն-մենակ) , ասի տենամ՝ շոտլանդացիները ոնց են տժում և այլն… մեկ էլ՝ մի հատ 60-ի մոտ մի հատ զույգ ա նստած. կինը արիստոկրատ, լավ հագնված և այլն, ամուսինն էլ իր տարիքի, էլի լավ հագնված… նստած ինչ-որ բան են խմում: Ես էլ grindr -ս միացրել եմ ու փորփրում եմ )))) … նենց ա, որ բարը, որի մոտ նստած պիվա եմ խմում, կպած էր հենց էն բազկաթոռներին, որտեղ էդ զույգն էր նստած: Նայում եմ շուրջս, սիրուն տղեք-բան… հլը ոչ մի տժալու հոտ չի գալիս. ոչ էլ կարգին լցված ա բարը: Իրիկունվա տենց 11-ի կողմերն էր: Մի խոսքով, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ էս կինը նենց ժպտում-մպտում ա-բան: Ու զգում եմ, որ ինձնից են խոսում մարդ ու կնիկ: Ես էլ տոն չեմ տալիս: Դե ի՞նչ տոն տամ: Մեկ էլ մի 20 րոպե անց՝ էս կինը մոտենում ա ինձ, բարևում ա-բան, ժպիտով-բանով նստում ա կողքս՝ բարի դիմաց ու բա թե՝ ինչ լավ երեկո ա չէ էսօր... ափսոս՝ մարդ չկա էդքան շատ: Ասի՝ հա … ճիշտ ա, ես չգիտեմ ստեղի անցուդարձը… Էդինբուրգում առաջին անգամ եմ. երկրորդ օրս ա էսօր: Բա մեկ էլ՝ էսօր երեկոյան ի՞նչ ես անում… ըըըը… պաուզա տվեցի մի քանի վայրկյան. մտածում եմ՝ ի՞նչ ասեմ, լավ… եթե շարունակեմ խոսակցությունը՝ կնշանակի դեմ չեմ. ո՞նց ձերբազատվեմ էս բաբուլյայից: Մեկ էլ մնացի-մնացի՝ ասեցի՝ հլը չգիտեմ ինչ եմ անելու… սիրուն տղեքը է՛դ աստիճանի էլ շատ չեն ոնց որ… (նենց՝ խնդալով… յանի՝ յան տուր, էլի) երևի տուն գնամ հեսա մի քիչ հետո, ասեցի: Մեկ էլ բա՝ «ես ու ամուսինս քեզ մեր տուն ենք հրավիրում»: Աչքերս թռավ ճակատս: Ասի՝ լու՞րջ: Մեկ էլ բա թե՝ ամուսինս տեսավ, որ grindr ես միացրել հեռախոսիդ վրա. ինքը բի ա. կուզե՞ս էսօր երեկոյան մեզ միանա՞լ. համ էլ՝ չենք ձանձրանա (աչքով անելով)……… կոկորդս քերեցի,  ասեցի՝ չէ, ճիշտն ասած, մերսի, բայց ես ավելի լավ ա գնամ … գիտեք, վաղը գործ ունեմ պիտի շուտ զարթնեմ… իջա աթոռից, ոտքս սայթաքեց, քիչ էր մնում գյաբռլամիշ ըլնեի սալահատակին… դուրս գալուց մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ բարմենը գոռում ա բա թե՝ բա փո՞ղը… տենց ամոթից հետ եկա որ վճարեմ, ասեցի՝ կներեք, մտքերով էի, մոռացա… ու տենց կարմրած դուրս եկա: Բիձեն էլ ոտից գլուխ շոռում էր ու ժպտում կնգա հետ… արդեն սցենար-մենար էին երևի մշակել վրես: Տենց գնացի քնելու:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.03.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Նենց բաներ եք գրում,մարդ ամաչումա իրա համեստ ինտիմ կյանքից պատմի մի երկու բան:
Դժվար կլինի հավատալ,որ պատմությունը իրական է,բայց քիթս կտրեմ թե մի բան չափազանցնում եմ  :Not I: 
Մի քանի ամիս առաջ երոկայն 9-ի կողմերը իմ համար տուն եմ գալիս,մի քանի մետր է մնանցել,որ տուն հասնեմ,մեկ էլ մի աղջիկ դեմսա հելնում.(ամբողջ խոսակցությունը տեղի է ունեցել ռուսերենով)
-Բարև Ձեզ,ինձ տուն կճանապարհե՞ք
Միանգամից ուղեղս կախումա,հետո արագի մեջ ուշքի եմ գալիս ու չեմ հավատում,որ վերջը մեր կռանտից էլա ուզում  խաշլամի ջուր գա,տենց մի կերպ ինձ հավաքում եմ.
_Բարև Ձեզ,իհարկե…
Մեկ էլ էդ պահին,հասկանում եմ էլի,որ ինչ որ ամեն ինչ շատ լավ է,իսկ տենց մենակ կինոներումա լինում ու միանգամից միտքս են գալիս թրաֆիքինգով զբաղվով մարդիկ,հետո մտածում եմ,որ կարողա ուզումա տանի երիկամս հանի ծախի ու սկսվում է կասկածամտությունը ու վախը.
-Շատ շնորհակալ եմ,որ չմերժեցիք,Ի՞նչ է ձեր անունը
Մի քիչ պաուզա եմ տալիս,մեկ էլ էլի էդ մտքերը ու մտածում եմ,որ իրական անունս ասելը սխալ կլինի.
-Իվան
-Իսկ ես Մաշան եմ,շատ ուրախ եմ
- Նմանապես
Այ մարդ,սկսում եմ մտածել,որ կարողա սովորական մարդ է ու հեչ էլ երիկամներիս հետևից չի եկել,բայց մեկ էլ տեսար ու իրար հետևից կասկածամիտ հարցերը.
-Ռու՞ս եք
-չէ,Ուկրաինայից եմ
աաաաաաաաա,գրողին լինեի ես,մեկ էլ էդ պահին ուղեղիս դեմ են դուրս գալիս միանգամից սիրտս ու առնանդամս,բայց հարցերը շարունակվում են.
-Բա ի՞նչ եք անում ստեղ
-Ընկերուհիներիս հետ եմ եկել ու տանս տեղն էլ նորմալ չեմ հիշում,նու մոտավոր գիտեմ որտեղա,միասին կգտնենք
Մեկ էլ էս պահին ուղեղս թարս չափալախա տալիս մի հատ սրտիս,մի հատ էլ առնանդամիս ու արդեն էդ մտքերը գնալով թափ են հավաքում,մի քանի տափակ հարցից հետո էս աղջիկը գալիս ձեռքս բռնումա…աաաաաա,էս ուղեղս նեղնա ընկնում,սիրտս էն կողմից,էս առնանդամս մյուս կողմից… դուրս ենք գալիս շատ ավելի լուսավոր տեղ ու աչքս խիստ պատահական ընկնումա էս աղջկա բարիքների վրա…Աստված ջան,էս ինչ փորձության մեջ ինձ քցիր…վախվորած շարունակում ենք գնալ,մեկ էլ էս աղջիկը.
-Այ էս շենքնա,բայց մուտքը չեմ հիշում
Սիրտս սկումա արագ աշխատել,մտքերը հասնում են պիկին,էս աղջիկը նա ստո իմ երիկամներնա ուզում…վերջը գտնում ենք մուտքն էլ,տունն էլ.
-Ընկերուհիներս տանը չեն,եկեք ձեզ կոֆե հյուրասիրեմ
Գոնե էդ չասեիր էլի,մարդ չգիտի ինչ ասի…
-Շնորհակալ եմ բայց կոֆե չեմ սիրում,էնպես որ հաջողություն ձեզ,ես գնամ…
-Ոչինչ,ես կարող եմ ալկոհոլ առաջարկել,եկեք մի քիչ էլ կզրուցենք համ էլ ահագին հմայիչ տղամարդ եք
Ըհը,էսի հաստատ ուզումա ինձ խմցնի ու երիկամներիս հախիցը գա…
-Անկեղծ,չեմ կարող,կներեք…
-Ինձ վիրավորում եք
եկել սատանի մայլեն քյանդրբազությունա անում,էլ չգիտի որ ես երիկամի որսորդներին 100կմ-ի վրա զգում եմ…
-Կներեք,բայց շատ գործեր ունեմ,մեծ հաճույքով կմնայի,բայց չեմ կարող…հաջողություն
-Հաջողություն
դուրս եկա բակ ու ջոգեցի,որ ես միջազգային դեբիլ եմ…
Հ.Գ էս պատմությունը,բոլոր շանսերը ուներ էս օրագրում  իր ուրույն տեղը զբաղեցնելու համար ,իսկ սենց մաքսիմում. Դեբիլի օրագրում…

----------

Adam (13.03.2019), boooooooom (12.03.2019), CactuSoul (16.03.2019), Freeman (12.03.2019), ivy (12.03.2019), John (12.03.2019), laro (13.03.2019), LisBeth (12.03.2019), Progart (12.03.2019), Skeptic (12.03.2019), Thom (12.03.2019), Աթեիստ (13.03.2019), Արամ (12.03.2019), Բարեկամ (12.03.2019), Գաղթական (12.03.2019), Ծլնգ (12.03.2019), Նիկեա (22.04.2019), Ուլուանա (13.03.2019), Տրիբուն (13.03.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հաճույքի գագաթնակետին նոր անկյան տակ հասնելու փոքրիկ գաղտնիքներից մեկը բացեմ ))
Durex Lovers Connect Pleasure Gels օգտագործեք ժողովուրդ:
1000% չեք փոշմանի..
Հատուկ քսուքա` լրիվ հիգիենիկ ու սեռական զգայարանների վրա բեսամբ ազդող:
2 գույնա փաթեթում` տղամարդու ու կնոջ համար:

Էս քսուքով սեքսից հետո քեզ թվումա, թե մինչև էդ ինչ եղելա` հավայի ջուրծեծոցիա եղել...

----------

Chilly (13.03.2019), Freeman (16.03.2019), Աթեիստ (13.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

Իմ քաղաքում ոստիկաններ ու ժանդարմներ կան, որ 23-27 տարեկան են: Ֆրանսիայում էլ ոստիկան ու ժանդարմ բառերը ավտոմատ կերպով ասոցացվում են «սիրուն տղա» արտահայտության հետ: Համենայնդեպս՝ իմ քաղաքում: Ընդհանրապես՝ իմ քաղաքը սեքսի ու էրոտիկայի քաղաք ա. դաժե քաղաքապետն ա գեյ: Պռեֆեկտն էլ՝ լեզբի  :LOL:  , դե էլ չասեմ ընդհանրապես Մակրոնի մասին …  :LOL:  ... մի խոսքով… որ Հայաստանում «միլիցա» բառն իմ հետ ասոցացվում էր «վիզը հաստ, փոր քցած, մազոտ, քֆուրչի, փորի պատճառով կյանքում իր ճուճպլորը չտեսած» անձանց հետ, ապա Ռեյմսում լրիվ հակառակն ա: Ասես՝ ոստիկան դառնալու համար հատուկ քասթինգ են անցնում, որ համապատասխանեն, ասենք, MTV-ի teenwolf -բան… էդ սերիալների միջի տղեքի կրիտերիաներին: Բա որ հեծանիվներով են սկսում ֆռֆռալ փողոցում… գնա-գալիս եմ … ու նենց էլ քնքուշ են: Ասենք, ավտոյովդ խախտում ես անում, մեկ էլ՝ կանգնացնում են (ավտոն  :LOL: ), նենց բարի, քնքուշ, սիրուն դեմքերով-բան … մեկ էլ բա թե՝ պիտի տուգանեմ, կներեք… ես էլ բա թե՝ տուգանի՛ նաֆիգ, բայց արի մի քիչ էլ խոսանք ու հմայվեմ դեմքովդ … ))))) , ես աչքիս՝ հեսա մի քիչ ավելի շատ մուսկուլ-բան քցեմ, գնամ ժանդարմերիայում աշխատեմ: Միայն երջանկություն կլինի, համոզված եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## CactuSoul

Գեղեցկությունը
շուրթերովս վզիդ վրա սրտիդ զարկերը զգալն է՝ դը-դը՛մփ, դը-դը՛մփ, դը-դը՛մփ...

----------

Adam (16.03.2019), boooooooom (16.03.2019), ivy (16.03.2019), Thom (17.03.2019), Varzor (16.03.2019), Աթեիստ (16.03.2019), շշուկ (02.12.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մի քանի տարի առաջ էր, որ մոտս իրեն բերեցին ստաժոր:

Շատ տեսքով, գեղեցիկ աղջիկ էր: Համարյա թե վստահ եմ, որ չափսերն էլ 90/60/90 էր:

Հա-հա հի-հի, ընկերական:
Տեսնել բարևելուց՝ պաչիկ-մաչիկ:

Մի օր, խոսքի մեջ, ասել էի, որ օծանելիքը լավնա ու մոտս նոստալժիկ զգացմունքներա արթնացնում:
Դրանից հետո՝ ռեգուլյար դա էր ցանում..

Գործ ես անում, մեկ էլ կտեսնես եկել կողքդ կռացել, կլորիկ բարեմասնությունները վեր ցցել ու ինչ-որ երկար քուջուջա անում..

Մի անգամ էլ, թե՝ վայ էս ինչ շոգա, ջուր եմ դառել, կարողա՞ մոտդ էքստրա t-shirt լինի:
Հենց մոտս էլ փոխվեց...

Կողքից պատահական անցնելուց յանի ընկերական սենց խփի հետևիս ու աչքով անի բան..

Էլ գլխակերը ո՞նցա լինում ))

Վերջը՝ երևի մտածեց, թե վաբշե տոռմուզ եմ, ու խունջիկ-մունջիկ գալով եկավ, բաց տեքստով՝ հեչ մտածել ե՞ս կնոջդ դավաճանելու մասին...


Ասենք՝ էլի մի անգամ չի եղել, որ տղերքով պիվա-միվա, բիլյարդ-բան, վերջում էլ՝ ռոզըվի կվարտալ:
Մտնողը մտելա, սպասողը՝ դրսում մնացել:
Տենց դեպքերում էլի ահագին հեշտա եղել ինքնատիրապետումը չկորցնելով՝ դրսում մնալ..

Բայց էս անգամ, խոստովանում եմ, անմարդկային ճիգեր պահանջվեցին՝ էդ աղջկան մերժելու համար...

----------

CactuSoul (18.03.2019), Chilly (18.03.2019), ivy (17.03.2019), John (17.03.2019), Skeptic (18.03.2019), Tiger29 (17.03.2019), Աթեիստ (17.03.2019)

----------


## Skeptic

Ամբողջ կյանքիս ընթացքում հայտնի մարդու մասնակցությամբ մենակ մի երազ եմ կարողանում մտաբերել, էն էլ չափից դուրս վառ էր մոռանալու համար։  :Blush:  Անցած տարվա սկզբերն էր էր, Punisher-ն էի նայում, ու էդ ընթացքում *ինքը* ներխուժեց իմ ենթագիտակցություն։ Սա էլ վիդեո, նա վսյակի։

----------

Adam (19.03.2019), CactuSoul (20.03.2019), ivy (20.03.2019), LisBeth (18.03.2019), Անվերնագիր (18.03.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Մինչև Յոհանը մի նոր բեստսելլեր չի գրել, մի բան էլ ես գրեմ...

Երևի ավելի շատ կսազեր ինտիմ ֆանտազիաների բաժնում, բայց դե պատեհ մոմենտը չբռնացրի իր մասին ֆանտազիա գրելու...

Հա, ուրեմն մի օր երազ եմ տեսնում, որ ես ու Տրիբունը գնացել ենք ձկնորսության։ Անձրևոտ եղանակ էր, այլանդակ տրամադրություն, գիշերվա կեսին էլ դուրս ենք եկել, որ առավոտվա կլյովին հասնենք, նենց որ համ էլ անքուն ենք։ Ու սենց լճակի դիմացը սառռռռռած վիճակում նստած ենք, կարթերս ջրի մեջ գցած, այլանդակ մռայլ մթնշաղ ա, մարդու խոսելն էլ չի գալիս։ Բայց կամաց-կամաց արշալույսի նշմարներ են սկսում հայտնվել... մեկ էլ էս լճակի մեջից մի հատ լուսանախշ ջրահարս ա դուրս գալիս, սենց խունջիկ-մունջիկ մեզ ա նայում, աչքով-բանով տալով, ու սկսում ա խոսել.... հին շումերերեն։ Երկուսիս ծնոտներն էլ կախվում ա, մեկ էլ Տրիբունը թե բա.
— Հորս արև, որ ասում էի Լիոնին էլ պիտի հետներս բերեինք, էնի կջոգեր էս ինչ ասեց։

ու ըտեղ արթնանում եմ...

Հ.Գ.
Որ գրեցի, աչքիս պիտի էն երեք ակումբցու թեմայուն սա դրվեր, հա՞

----------

boooooooom (20.03.2019), laro (21.03.2019), Բարեկամ (20.03.2019), Յոհաննես (20.03.2019), Նաիրուհի (20.03.2019), Ներսես_AM (20.03.2019), Նիկեա (22.04.2019), Տրիբուն (21.03.2019)

----------


## Adam

Հետաքրքիր ա, որ շուտով կդառնամ արդեն 29 տարեկան, բայց տղեքի հանդեպ ճաշակս անփոփոխ ա: Ես 14 տարեկան fangirl-ի ճաշակ ունեմ ու հիմնականում ինձ ձգում են 18-23 տարեկանները: Ու չեմ կարծում, որ դա փոխվելու ա: Ես աչքիս 50-ում էլ, 60-ում էլ նույնն եմ լինելու: Ուղղակի հիմա զգուշանալու էդ կարգի պատճառներ չունեմ, ինչքան կունենամ, ասենք, 60 տարեկանում: Որ հանկարծ խեղճ Spacey-ի օրը չընկնեմ…… Հետաքրքիր բան ա ճաշակ ասվածը… շատերն ասում են՝ տարիքի հետ փոխվում ա: Իմը տենց էլ չփոխվեց: I remain with a taste of a 14 year old fangirl, damn it. Twinks ! twinks twinks and twinks once more.

----------


## Adam

Օրինակ ո՞նց կարելի ա չսիրել նմանատիպ cuteness-ը: Կցորդ 56081

----------


## ivy

Բարակ բլուզների տակից կրծքկալ չհագած աղջիկները կատարյալ աղետ են էս ամառվա շոգին: Նենց էլ մի հատուկ շեշտադրությամբ են քայլում, որ իրենց գանձերը վերուվար անելով՝ գլխումդ լրիվ վերափոխեն էդ օրվա to-do-list-ը:
Աղետ:

----------

CactuSoul (26.07.2019), Freeman (23.07.2019), Progart (22.07.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (22.07.2019), Varzor (22.07.2019), Հայկօ (23.07.2019), Տրիբուն (22.07.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Բարակ բլուզների տակից կրծքկալ չհագած աղջիկները կատարյալ երջանկություն են էս ամառվա շոգին: Նենց էլ մի հատուկ շեշտադրությամբ են քայլում, որ իրենց գանձերը վերուվար անելով՝ գլխումդ լրիվ վերափոխեն էդ օրվա to-do-list-ը:
Երջանկություն:  :Jpit: 

Հ․Գ․
ftfy. բաժակը կես լիքը/կես դատարկ ու տենց․․․

----------

boooooooom (02.09.2019), CactuSoul (26.07.2019), Chilly (23.07.2019), Freeman (23.07.2019), ivy (22.07.2019), Thom (22.07.2019), Varzor (23.07.2019), Գաղթական (23.07.2019), Հայկօ (23.07.2019), Նիկեա (23.08.2020)

----------


## Adam

Gay application կա՝ կոչվում ա grindr : Առաջ մարդիկ ծանոթանում էին, շփվում, գրվում, հանդիպում… 
Ճիշտ ա՝ app-ի հիմնական ուղղվածությունը սեքսն ա, բայց էս վերջին էրկու տարին էսկորտախեղդ ա էղել ամբողջ app-ը: Ում գրում ես, կամ ով գրում ա՝ բա, օք, բայց 100 եվրո: Մեկ էլ price list-ն ա ուղարկում ու ամենավատն էն չի, որ դու սովորական  hook up էիր ուզում, այլ ոչ էսքորթի հետ… չէ, դա չի վատը: 

Վատն էն ա, որ price list-ն ուղարկում ա ու ասում ա , որ միակ վճարման ձևն ինտերնետային հատուկ նվեր-չեկն ա, որի կոդն իրան պիտի ուղարկես հանդիպելուց առաջ: Այսինքն՝ իսկական էսքորթ էլ չի, որ ասես: 
Սաղ ինտերնետը քաքմեջ են արել էս սքեմշիկները. կլինի գեյ, հետերո, թե ապրանքներ վաճառելու կայք:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.10.2019), Ծլնգ (21.08.2019), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2019), Նիկեա (23.08.2020)

----------


## Adam

Մի 3 տարի առաջ սրճարանում նստած էինք ծանոթներով, մեկ էլ աղջիկներից մեկը բա՝ տղեք, ձեր զուգընկերուհու կամ զուգընկերոջ համար անանաս կերեք սեքսից առաջ: Սպերմայի համը փոխում ա ու ավելի հաճելի ա դարձնում: Բլին, սկզբից ուշադրություն չդարձրի…մտածեցի դեբիլություն ա… նոր-նոր սկսել եմ օգտվել խորհրդից ու գնա-գալիս եմ աշխատում ա: Անանաս ֆորեվըր: :Ճ

----------

ivy (30.08.2019), Աթեիստ (03.10.2019)

----------


## ivy

Երեկ մի ծանոթի հետ որոշել էինք գնալ ընթրելու, հետո էլ՝ կինո. ռեստորանը ես ընտրեցի, ֆիլմը՝ ինքը, ու ինձ որ մնար, էդ ֆիլմը երբևէ չէի նայի, բայց որ ընտրել էր, գնացինք նայելու: 

Ֆիլմը կոչվում էր ''Gloria Bell''. ֆիլմի ռեժիսյորը մի քանի տարի առաջ նույն սյուժեով նաև իսպանական ֆիլմ էր նկարահանել (չեմ նայել), էս անգամ էլ որոշել էր ֆիլմի ամերիկյան տարբերակը ստեղծել։ 

Էս նոր ֆիլմում Գլորիայի դերում Ջուլիանե Մուրն էր՝ մոտ 57-58 տարեկան ամուսնալուծված կին, որի արդեն չափահաս երեխաներն ամեն մեկն իր կյանքով է ապրում ու կարծես մոր կարիքն էդքան էլ չունի, ինքն էլ իր միայնակությունը լցնում է աշխատանքով ու 50+ կլուբեր այցելելով և պարելով։ 
Կլուբեր այցելությունների ժամանակ մոտ իր տարիքի մի տղամարդու հետ է ծանոթանում, որը նոր է բաժանվել կնոջից (կամ գուցե դեռ ինքն էլ չի հասկանում՝ բաժանվել է, թե չէ) և ուզում է նոր կյանք ստեղծել, բայց իր արդեն չափահաս աղջիկների հանդեպ, որոնք հեչ ինքնուրույն չեն, դեռ շատ մեծ պատասխանատվություն է զգում ու չի կարողանում կենտրոնանալ իր սեփական կյանքի վրա։ 
Ֆիլմը Գլորիայի ու տղամարդու հարաբերությունների շուրջ է զարգանում, ինչպես նաև Գլորիայի կյանքի ուրիշ ասպեկտներն է ցույց տալիս։ 
Ոնց որ թե մենակության մասին էր ֆիլմը, ու թե ինչ դժվար է մեծ տարիքում նոր հարաբերություններ ստեղծել, երբ ամեն մեկը կյանքի ընթացքում հավաքած իր ուսապարկն է մեջքին տանում։

Ֆիլմում մերկություն ու կրքոտ սեքս պարունակող տեսարաններ կային։ Մի ձև անսպասելի էր էդպիսի ֆիլմում իրար վրայից բաց տեսարաններ տեսնել, որոնցից մի երեքում Գլորիան օրգազմի մեջ էր։ 
Ուզում էին ցո՞ւյց տալ, որ կանայք հիսունից հետո էլ կարող են լիարժեք սեռական կյանք ունենա՞լ (իսկ ո՞վ էր կասկածում), թե՞ հարաբերությունների սեռական ներդաշնակության կողմն էին ուզում ընդգծած լինել, դժվար է ասել։ Բայց դե մի տեսարան չէր, այլ մի քանի, ու մի ձև դիսկոմֆորտ էր մոտս՝ դրանց կրկնվելուց, երևի որովհետև իմ պատկերացմամբ էդ առատությունը ֆիլմի մեջ դժվար էր ինտեգրվում։ Կամ էլ գուցե սա մենակ իմ ընկալումն էր։ Ամեն դեպքում, մոտս դիսկոմֆորտ էր հա կրկնվող էդ տեսարաններից։ 

Ընդհանուր տարօրինակ նստվածք մնաց ֆիլմից։ 
Դատարկ կինոդահլիճում բացի մեզնից երկու կանայք էին նստած՝ յոթանասունին մոտ, որոնք դուրս գալիս, շփոթված դեմքով մեզ մոտեցան մեզ, ու թե․
- Դուք էլ էիք սխալ ֆիլմո՞ւմ։ Մենք եկել էինք Ալմոդովարի ֆիլմը նայելու։

«Սխալ ֆիլմը» ահագին տեղին հնչեց, թեև մենք կարծես թե ճիշտ ֆիլմում էինք։

----------

boooooooom (02.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (01.09.2019), Նիկեա (23.08.2020)

----------


## Adam

Ինչի՞ ա, որ հենց 18-ից 22 տարեկան տղեքի եմ տեսնում հեծանիվի վրա՝ էդ հեծանիվն ավելի՛ ա ավելացնում իրանց hotness-ի աստիճանը: 
Հեծանիվը մի այլ կարգի սեքսուալ աքսեսուար դուրս էկավ, փաստորեն: 
Նամանավանդ իմ սիրած տիպաժի տղեքի համար… 
գնա-գալիս եմ սեքս ա հեծանիվը … 
նոր եմ էկել էս եզրակացությանը…

----------

Աթեիստ (03.10.2019), Ծլնգ (02.10.2019)

----------


## Adam

Դավաճանությունը գեյ ոլորտում ավելի շատ ա, քան հետերո ոլորտում: 
Սա անհերքելի փաստ ա: Ինչի՞: Չգիտեմ, ճիշտն ասած: 
Կոնկրետ ինչն ինձ ա վերաբերում՝ ես խուսափում եմ երկարատև ու լուրջ հարաբերություններից, որտև գիտեմ, որ աչքս անընդհատ դուրսն ա լինելու ու հոգնելու եմ նույն մարդուց ու փոփոխության կարիք եմ զգալու: 
Կուզեի, որ դա փոխվեր, իհարկե: Բայց երևի տարիքից ա: Չնայած՝ համոզված չեմ: 
Հոմոսեքսուալները սկսում են չդավաճանել ու հավատարիմ մնալ իրանց պարտնյորին երևի 50-ից սկսած: 

Բայց ինչն ա ինձ զարմացնում, որ կան 20 տարեկաններ, որ լուրջ հարաբերություններ են փնտրում: Ու միմիայն լուրջ: Ու երկարատև: 
Ինձ դա մի չնչին նշույլ հույս ա տալիս, որ կարա՛ լինի: Ուղղակի ե՛ս դեռ պատրաստ չեմ: 
Բայց ինչի՞ պատրաստ չեմ: Վախից: 
Վախից, որ կդավաճանվեմ: Դավաճանելու զգացումը հլը մի կողմ թողնենք. ես կարա՛մ ինձ զսպեմ: Բայց դավաճանվել չեմ ուզում: Էգոս չափից շատ մեծ ա: Չեմ տանի:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.11.2019)

----------


## Adam

Փարիզում մի հատ տեղ կա՝ կոչվում ա « L’impact ». Ֆրանսերենում կոչում են «հետույքի բար»: Հայերենի «ոռի» (վատ) ածականի հետ կապ չունի: Հետույքի բարեր տարբեր տեղերում կան, բայց շատ չեն ու, թերևս, էս մեկն իր տեսակի մեջ միակն ա: 

Ինչ ասել է «հետույքի բար». 
Դա մի վայր ա, որտեղ մտնում ես, գանձապահը ամբողջ շորերդ վերցնում ա (ներքնազգեստդ էլ հետը) ու քեզ թողնում ա մենակ կոշիկներով ու նասկիներով: Մերկ: 
Տալիս ա Կուբրիկի էն «Eyes wide shut »-ի միջի պես մի հատ թատերական դիմակ ու քեզ հրավիրում ա սալոն: 
Սալոնում բոլորը դիմակներով են (կին, թե տղամարդ, հոմո, թե հետերո): 
Մերկ ամբողջովին (միմիայն կոշիկներով ու նասկիներով): 
Բարմենն իր հերթին մերկ ա ու խմիչք ա մատակարարում: Պատերին մոնիտորներ են, որոնց վրա hardcore պոռնո ա գնում: 

Ու դու կամ նստած ես բարի մոտ ու զմայլվում ես պոռնոյով և խմիչքովդ… կամ էլ միանում ես օրգիային, որը գրեթե ամենուր ա՝ մոտ 100 քառակուսի մետրանոց խավար ու դիսկոտեկային լույսերի ներքո գտնվող սալոնում: 
Ու էդ ամեն ինչը Ռամշտայնի տակ: 

Ես չմիացա օրգիային … բայց մյուս անգամ միանալու եմ: 
Դե մի քիչ զզվող եմ ես: Համ էլ տարիքային սանդղակը զգացվում էր, որ 30-ից բարձրեր էին … իսկ իմ ուզածը 18-22 տարեկան ջահելներով օրգիան էր իհարկե: Բայց դե էդ տարիքայինները տենց տեղեր չեն գնում: 

Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ հետույքի բարերը հիմնականում գեյ բարեր են համարվում, չնայած որ էս մեկը լեցուն էր թե՛ գեյերով, թե բիերով ու թե՛ հետերոներով: Ու առաջին անգամ էր, որ մասկա տվեցին հագնեմ: 
Ինձ թվում ա՝ լավ ազդեցիկ մարդիկ ու կանայք են գալիս էդտեղ լիցքաթափվելու ու չեն ուզում իրանց id-ները բացահայտեն: 

Մի խոսքով, մի պահ լրիվ ինձ « Eyes wide shut »-ում զգացի: 
Գնոստիկ րիտուալն էր պակասում մենակ:

----------

ivy (28.12.2019), Աթեիստ (28.12.2019), Նիկեա (23.08.2020)

----------


## Adam

էրեկ ասի դնեմ պիանիստը նայեմ եսիմ որերորդ անգամ … (չեմ կշտանում էդ ֆիլմից):
Մեկ էլ՝ անսպասելիորեն Բրոդին սկսեց այլանդակ ձևի ինձ գրավել: 
Ասենք սիրուն չի ինքը… բայց հաստատ ինչ-որ քաշող բան կա մեջը, որով ես նոր-նոր սկսեցի հմայվել: 
Բայց ինչի՞ առաջ չէի նկատում… 
Չէ, աչքիս գարուն ա բացվել դրանից ա…

----------

Աթեիստ (04.03.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

Վերջերս մի հատ սերիալ էի նայում, գլխավոր հերոսուհին մի հատ սուպերփաուըր ուներ, երբ հպվում էր մարդկանց տեղերով փոխվում էին։ Երկրորդ սեզոնի սկզբում արդեն կարողանում էր ղեկավարի ու բնականաբար գլխավոր հերոսի հետ սիրով էին զբաղվում։ Ոչ մի նոր բան, բայց նենց հետաքրիր էր։ Սկսեցի մտածել ի՞նչ կլինի եթե տեղերով փոխվեն էդ պահին։
 Ու քանի որ աչքերս փակում եմ թե չէ․․․ ինչպես երգում, ամեն ինչ կատարվում ա նորից․․․ չեմ կարող չպատկերացնել մեզ միասին։ Առաջ քեզ գրում էի այդ մասին։ Հիմա երևի էդ գրածներս էլ չկան։ Էս մեկը կմնա․․․
 Երբ գոտկատեղիցս բարձրացնում ես, որ հասնեմ շուրթերիդ, ոտքերով գրկում եմ կոնքդ ու ձգվում դեպի քեզ։ Էնքան եմ ուզում զգաս էն ինչ զգում եմ էդ պահին։ Եթե ես ունենայի էդ ունակությունը, դա կլիներ այն պահը երբ մենք տեղերով կփոխվեինք։ Մազափունջը ձեռքվ կտանեի դեմքիցդ ու կհամբուրեի։ Կսեղմեի ինձ ու կքայլեի դեպի անկողին, կնստեի ծայրին ու մեջքդ եղունգներվ կգծեի մինչև ազդրերդ, ու ձեռքերիս տակ կզգայի մկաններիդ դողը, ու ձգվածությունը երբ կբարձրանայիր, ձեռքերդ կրծքիս հենած։ Քրտնած փորիդ վրայով․․․ ափերս մեջ կառնեի կրծքերդ ու կհասկանայի թե ինչու ես դու սիրում իրանց կծել․․․ իսկ դու կհասկանայիր, թե ինչու եմ ես դա սիրում։
 Ներշնչիր․․․ պահիր շունչդ, մատներդ թրջիր լեզվիս վրա, ու իջացրու․․․ որտեղ ես քո ներսում եմ։ Չշնչես․․․ մկաններդ լարվում են, սեղմում ինձ։ Երբ արտաշնչես․․․ ես կհասկանամ ինձ գրկելու ցանկությունը։ Գլուխս կրծքիդ կսեղմես․․․ Ու ես քեզ կտամ, էն հարց․․․
 - Ո՞նց էր։
 Ու ինքս էլ կպատասխանեմ
 - Երբ մենք միասին ենք, միշտ, անսահման․․․

 Բլեք միրըրի էն էպիզոդը հիշեցի։ Մարդկային միտքը պակաս հզոր գործիք չի, մենակ թե սինգլ փլեյըր մոդ ա․․․ և գուցե տենց էլ պետք ա լինի, ի վերջո ես միշտ նախընտրել եմ դա։ Էս երգը մի հատ էլ ստեղ․․․

----------

boooooooom (13.05.2020), CactuSoul (18.08.2020), Chilly (13.05.2020), Varzor (14.05.2020), Աթեիստ (19.05.2020), Արէա (15.05.2020), Նիկեա (23.08.2020)

----------


## ivy

Երեկոյան բարում մի աղջկա նայելիս մտածում էի, որ եթ հագը ոչինչ չլիներ, պակաս մերկ կերևար, քան իր հագածով:
Սենց սիրուն տեսարաններից մի անգամ ևս համոզվում ես, որ հագուստ կա՝ հագցնում է, հագուստ էլ կա՝ մերկացնում, դրա անունն էլ կարելի էր հանվուստ դնել:
Էս տարի էլ հանվուստով աղջիկները մնում են ամառային թեմաների թոփ-տասնյակում  :Rolleyes:

----------

CactuSoul (18.08.2020), John (23.08.2020), Varzor (17.08.2020), Աթեիստ (23.08.2020), Արէա (17.08.2020), Նիկեա (23.08.2020), Տրիբուն (17.08.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ընդհանրապես՝ վաղուց կիրառվող ամենաէֆեկտիվ զանգվածային ոչնչացման զենքերից է գրգռաճեղքը..

Լավ խորը գրգռաճեղքով ամենաերկար շրջազգեստն անգամ ավելի շատ ուշադրություն է գրավում ու կրքեր առաջացնում, քան էն մինի-մինի շորտիկները, էն որ դաժը գրպանները ոտքերից երկար են ու կողքերից կախված ))

Որտև երկրորդի դեպքում ամեն ինչ բաց է, հասանելի ու աչքիդ առաջ:
Իսկ առաջինն իր մեջ էլեգանտ գաղտնիք է պարունակում, որ մերթընդմերթ շարժումներից մի քիչ այլ անկյան տակ է բացվում՝ ցանկություն առաջացնելով մյուս անկյան տակ բացվելն էլ անպայման հայացքով որսալ, հնարավոր թերությունները չնկատել ու սեփական երևակայության մեջ լրացնելով՝ իդեալականի հասցնել..

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2020), erexa (19.03.2021), ivy (23.08.2020), Tiger29 (23.08.2020), Varzor (25.08.2020)

----------


## erexa

Հիշում եմ, 2017 թ-ի ամառն էր: Այցելել էի, հիվանդանոց, աչքի բժշկի մոտ: Աչքի բժիշկը՝ բարձրահասակ, կապույտաչյա, սիմպո ինչ-որ մի nerdy տղա էր, երևում: Ձեռքով բարևեցինք, ոնց որ կարգն է, գնացինք իր աշխատասենյակ: Աշխատասենյակում էինք, արդեն, երբ սիմպո տղան սկսեց ինչ-որ հարցեր տալ, աչքիս հետ կապված, այնուհետև սիմպո բժիշկը սկսեց զննել աչուկներս: Ես սովորաբար վախենում եմ, արական սեռից ու վախեցած նստած էի, աթոռին, մտածելով թե ե՞րբ պետք ա, այս ամենն ավարտվի: Բայց քանի որ, քիչ անց, տղան սկսեց ինձ դուր գալ, ինչ-որ ձգողական ուժ ի հայտ եկավ, վախենալն իրենից այլևես տհաճ չէր թվում: Սկսեց ականջմաքրիչներով աչքերս զննել: Նուրբ դիպչելով կոպերիս ու միառժամանակ հարցնելով. ցավում ա, թե՞ չէ: Մի կողմից համ հաճելի էր, որ էդպես դիպչում էր, ականջմաքրիչով կոպերիս, մյուս կողմից էլ, մի փոքր ցավում: Ես իհարկե, իրեն չասացի, որ հաճելի ա, այս ամենն ինձ,  :Jpit:   :Jpit:  ուղղակի ասացի, որ հա ցավում ա, մի քիչ: Հիմա էլ, նստած մտածում եմ, հա բայց ինչի՞ չասացի, որ այդ զննման պրոցեսն հաճելի էր, ինձ համար, բայց դե երևի թե ճիշտն էլ, դա էր, որ չասացի շատ-շատ կարող ա, գժի տեղ դներ ինձ:  :Jpit:   :Jpit:  Կարո՞ղ ա, մարդ ես, նման հաճելի բան այլևս չլինի իմ կյանքում, որոշեցի այստեղ գրել, որ գոնե մեկ-մեկ մտնեմ կարդամ, ուրախանամ:  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (21.05.2021), ivy (21.05.2021), _Հրաչ_ (21.05.2021), Արէա (21.05.2021)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ախպեր, էս թեմայում չոտկի ինտիմից գրեք էլի, թե չէ սենց ուշադիր կարդում ես ու քըռթ կայֆալոմ։

----------

boooooooom (21.05.2021), Աթեիստ (21.05.2021)

----------


## ivy

Ատամնաբույժի կողմից առաջացրած բազմանշանակ զգացողությունների մասին մի պատմություն է մնացել հիշողությանս մեջ։  
Զարմանալիորեն չեմ կարողանում մտաբերել, թե ով էր պատմողը (վաղեմի կլիենտներիցս մե՞կը), բայց հատկապես մի նախադասություն կպել մնացել է․
― Հենց մատները զգացի բերանիս մեջ, ոտքերս թուլացան։ 
Դրանից հետո ինչքան գնում եմ ատամնաբույժի մոտ, էդ նախադասությունը ինչ-որ կորած-մոլորած անկյունից վեր է թռչում ու հիշեցնում իր մասին։ 
Բայց դե չգիտեմ, թե պատմողը ինչ ատամնաբույժ էր գտել, որ մատներով էր իր բերանում աշխատում․ իմոնք բոլորը գործիքավոր են ու սկի հոգ չեն տանում քնքուշ զգացողությունների մասին։ 
Էդպես աթոռին պառկած՝ հա մտածում եմ, թե ոնց է հնարավոր ատամնաբույժի գործողություններից հետաքրքիր ապրումների տրվել։ Ու մտքերս ինձ հասցնում են մինչև գինեկոլոգի աթոռ, հնարավոր բոլոր իրավիճակները տակնուվար անում, նորից հետ բերում իմ գործիքավոր ատամնաբույժի սենյակ, որտեղ ոչ մի հուզիչ բան չի կատարվում, դե առնվազն ինձ հետ։
Սա էլ երևի ֆրիգիդության մի տեսակ է կամ էլ՝ բժշկական իմպոտենտության, նայած որ կողմից նայես։

----------

armen9494 (02.09.2021), Աթեիստ (24.06.2021), մարդ եղած վախտ (26.06.2021), Նաիրուհի (24.06.2021)

----------

